# Difference between F3.5-4.5 and F4-5.6



## jordanyeo (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking at getting a lense for my Olympus E500, and I've found a 40-150mm lens, with either F3.5-4.5, or F4-5.6. How much of a difference will it make? I'm still learning some camera concepts, and am unsure what the difference is. I'm looking at buying it used from keh.com, where the 3.5-4.5 is $115, and the 4-5.6 is $149. What would you reccommend for a beginner?

Thanks!


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 21, 2008)

you sure its not the other way around?  3.5 149 and 4 115?

Its only a half a stop difference but the 3.5 is probably a better choice.  I use canons though so Olympus might price their lenses differently.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

The 'F' number in the name of the lens, is the maximum aperture.  The lower the F number, the larger the maximum aperture.  The lower (bigger) the better.

That being said, there isn't a big difference between the two you have listed...the first one has a bigger max aperture, which is good...but there are plenty of other factors involved in choosing a lens.

I would suggest you use Google to search out some reviews for both lenses and try to compare them that way.


----------



## ksm (Apr 21, 2008)

Olympus user here also. The lower F number usually is a better choice and most often is the more expensive one. Tha being said, if you haven't made a mistake listing the prices you might want to go the Olympus website and look up the lenses. They might be in different "glass classes" making the 4.5 more expensive if they are using better "glass"


----------



## jordanyeo (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's the link on KEH: http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...2=&ID=13&BC=DO&BCC=3&CC=7&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC= 

Thanks for the tips so far! If anyone else has info to share, feel free to chime in


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 21, 2008)

I just upgraded from the f 4.0- 5.6 to the f 3.5 - 4.5.

Unfortunately the new glass hasn't arrived yet so I can't tell you whether or not I will notice a difference.

As I understand it, the f4 (7.8 oz) is the new version and is half the size of the f3.5 (15.75 oz). 

The f3.5 lens is 13 elements in 10 groups including three Extraordinary Disperson glass elements.

The f4.0 lens is 12 elements in 9 groups with one ED lens element.

The f3.5 closest focusing distance is ~5' while the f4.0 is ~3'.

Hope this helps,

Cheers, Don


----------



## Mav (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd go for the f/3.5-4.5 over the f/4-5.6 since it's a bit quicker, but like Mike said try to find some reviews.  Different lens versions perform differently.  Like the f/4.5 version might be faster, but you might need to stop it down to f/5.6 to have reasonable sharpness anyways, in which case the extra two-thirds of a stop is useless.  The f/5.6 might technically be slower, but maybe it's razor sharp wide open compared to the f/4.5 which is soft?  Subtle nuances like these make it very difficult to shop for or judge a lens just based on spec sheet comparisons alone.


----------



## brileyphotog (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about Olympus...but I would always go for the faster glass. But that is because of the type of photography I usually do. What are your intended applications?


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 21, 2008)

jordanyeo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking at buying it used from keh.com!


 
My 40-150 mm f4.0-5.6 is brand new and FS 

PM me if you're interested.

Cheers, Don


----------



## jordanyeo (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been doing some long exposure stuff, but pretty much all around performance is what I'm looking for. I like a lot of outdoor photography, and like doing some macro shots.


----------

